# Weiterer Schlag gegen Krefelder Call-Center-Szene und Gewinnspielbetrüger



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2012)

*http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...er-call-center-szene-und-gewinnspielbetrueger*




> Sieben Monate nach dem letzten schweren Schlag der Ermittlungskommission Call (EK Call) des Polizeipräsidiums Krefeld gegen die ortsansässigen Call-Center-/ und Gewinnspielbetrüger, schlugen die Beamten der EK Call in den frühen Morgenstunden des 10.12.2012 erneut zu.
> Die privaten Wohnanschriften und mehrere Firmenanschriften der beiden hauptbeschuldigten ca. 30 jährigen Brüder wurden durchsucht. Beide Beschuldigte wurden festgenommen und dem Haftrichter vorgeführt. Dieser hat die Untersuchungshaft angeordnet. Hintergrund des Strafverfahrens, welches vom Staatsanwalt Herrn Pelka geführt wird, sind massive gewerbsmäßige Betrügereien in Zusammenhang mit sogenannten Gewinnspieleintragungen.(...)
> Der Schaden beläuft sich auf mindestens eine halbe Millionen Euro. (928/Wei)


 
Bitte mehr davon


----------



## Goblin (10 Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir...


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Dezember 2012)

Damit ist jetzt das Krefelder Nest wohl vollständig gesprengt. Gegen eine andere Krefelder Callcenter-Bande läuft bereits der Prozess.
Krefeld war ein bedeutender Satellit des Wiener Karussells.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2013)

Krefeld?
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/krefeld/fast-fuenf-jahre-haft-fuer-den-datenhaendler-1.1228807



> Nach 26 Verhandlungstagen vor dem Krefelder Landgericht hat sich der Krefelder Adressenhändler W* F. für seine Geschäfte im Callcenter-Milieu eine Gefängnisstrafe von vier Jahren und zehn Monaten eingehandelt.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2013)

Ja, Krefeld. Prinzipiell gehört aber jetzt eigentlich nochmal in Ludwigshafen weiterermittelt und nachgefasst, und eigentlich auch in Hamburg. Grüße an die graumelierte kreative Lachmöwe vom Steindamm.


----------



## bernhard (23 April 2015)

http://www.lotto-news.de/gewinnspie...e-schaden-heute-beginnt-der-prozess-201529755


> Die Opfer wollten das große Los ziehen. Aber zu gewinnen gab es nichts. Hunderttausende Spieler fielen auf eine Betrügerbande rein. Der mutmaßliche Kopf steht jetzt vor Gericht.
> 
> Mit angeblichen Gewinnspielen soll eine Betrügerbande bundesweit 270.000 Opfer um insgesamt 66 Millionen Euro gebracht haben. Ein 37-jähriger Düsseldorfer stehe als mutmaßlicher Kopf der Bande von heute (Donnerstag, 23.4.) an vor dem Landgericht im niederrheinischen Krefeld, teilten Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft gestern mit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2016)

http://www.abendblatt.de/nachrichte...r-verurteilt-aber-wieder-auf-freiem-Fuss.html


----------



## Hippo (7 Juni 2016)

Muß man nicht verstehen ...
66 Mio abgezockt
nur 6 Mio abgeschöpft.
Rest 60 Mio
Haftstrafe 5 Jahre 3 Monate
für 50.000.- Kaution frei


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2016)

Justitia, Justitia, ist blind auf beiden Augen
das machen ja Juristen - was soll es also taugen?


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juli 2016)

In den USA käme der Typ für 10 Jahre aus dem orangen Strampelanzug nicht mehr raus. Und die würden auch die Beute kassieren. "Wenn es Dir bis morgen 12:00 nicht ganz plötzlich wieder einfällt, wo die restlichen 60 Mio. sind, kriegst Du 5 Jahre Extra obendrauf."


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2016)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> "Wenn es Dir bis morgen 12:00 nicht ganz plötzlich wieder einfällt, wo die restlichen 60 Mio. sind, kriegst Du 5 Jahre Extra obendrauf."


... gelegentlich muß man halt präzise argumentieren ...


----------

